# Adopting a 4mth old Maltese.. is it a good idea?



## Rita11 (Feb 5, 2021)

Hi everyone,

We are plannjng to adopt a 4mth old Maltese that stayed with him parents and their owners. They are not breeders but had a male and female Maltese that had a litter. They kept the one puppy for themselves but realized have the three dogs was too much for them. They are a household with children similar to-mine. Just want an opinion on if it’s a good idea. They however live in the CPI try and we live in the suburbs.
Also, they said he is about 7lbs.. seems big for a Maltese?? I did see the parents they are Maltese.. just wanted to get everyone‘S thoughts ? Would appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Rita, if the puppy is healthy and has a good temperament and you like him, I would adopt him. It is very hard to find Maltese puppies at the moment. He sounds like he will be a large boy, but if you don't mind, then that's fine--more to love. And sturdier and better for a household with children, imho.


----------



## Rita11 (Feb 5, 2021)

zooeysmom said:


> Hi Rita, if the puppy is healthy and has a good temperament and you like him, I would adopt him. It is very hard to find Maltese puppies at the moment. He sounds like he will be a large boy, but if you don't mind, then that's fine--more to love. And sturdier and better for a household with children, imho.


Yes that’s true. Thanks so much!


----------



## Mal-shi Mom (Dec 26, 2020)

I agree with zooeysmom.
I hope it works out! 💗


----------



## Naomi (Nov 17, 2021)

Rita11 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We are plannjng to adopt a 4mth old Maltese that stayed with him parents and their owners. They are not breeders but had a male and female Maltese that had a litter. They kept the one puppy for themselves but realized have the three dogs was too much for them. They are a household with children similar to-mine. Just want an opinion on if it’s a good idea. They however live in the CPI try and we live in the suburbs.
> Also, they said he is about 7lbs.. seems big for a Maltese?? I did see the parents they are Maltese.. just wanted to get everyone‘S thoughts ? Would appreciate it. Thanks.


7 lbs is very average for a maltese; i have 3, one is 5 lbs, 1 is 6 lbs and the 3rd one is 10 lbs, he's a little taller than the other. Malteses vary in weight and height but they're all beautiful. they are the most loving dogs in the world.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

7 lbs is very average for a maltese; i have 3, one is 5 lbs, 1 is 6 lbs and the 3rd one is 10 lbs, he's a little taller than the other. Malteses vary in weight and height but they're all beautiful. they are the most loving dogs in the world.

7lbs is a full-grown dog---not a 4 month old puppy!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

7 pounds at four months is definitely not breed standard So if you are paying for this dog, you are not getting a well-bred Maltese, even by European standards. If however, they are simply rehoming him, then welcome this baby with open arms!


----------

